# The Impact of Vaping On Individuals And Society



## Alex (8/10/14)

http://www.ecigarette-politics.com/the-impact-of-vaping-on-individuals-and-society.html

An examination of issues resulting from a global shift away from smoking toward ecigarette use: the global impact of declining cigarette sales and non-smokers becoming vapers..

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yiannaki (8/10/14)

Your google-fu is strong @Alex , no matter the time of day

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Havent read the article @Alex, but I dont like the idea of non-smokers becoming vapers
As much as i love vaping and the community spirit, its really such a pity for a person who is lucky enough not to have smoked to then become addicted to nicotine....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Havent read the article @Alex, but I dont like the idea of non-smokers becoming vapers
> As much as i love vaping and the community spirit, its really such a pity for a person who is lucky enough not to have smoked to then become addicted to nicotine....


*Non-smokers becoming vapers*
If people who would not have smoked take up vaping (including youth), then there is very little negative effect for public health that can be seen at this time; the balance of advantage versus disadvantage is positive.
One factor here is dependence on nicotine created by vaping, but this is undemonstrated despite how easily it could be shown in clinical trials if it were possible. Dependence on nicotine created by smoking has much the same health or social impact as dependence on coffee when the nicotine is consumed without smoke, although it has been suggested that coffee may the worst of the two as regards health.

No clinical significance can be demonstrated for nicotine consumption - on average it has no measurable impact on health (outside of smoking, of course). We already know that consumption of supra-dietary nicotine at population level without smoke has no clinical significance, so that no significant harm appears likely from a new way of consuming nicotine. It is also becoming clearer that since nicotine is an active ingredient in the normal diet, and a closely-related compound is a vitamin (nicotinic acid is vitamin B3), and it has measurable beneficial effects on some medical conditions [2], and it has a measurable preventative effect for some of these conditions, then (a) nicotine in the diet is beneficial, and (b) once it is widely accepted as beneficial then it may be allocated a B vitamin number, at some point in the future as the taboo gradually becomes less powerful.

Currently nicotine is viewed in the same way as smoking, but this is a conflation; it has no relation to fact and is a fabricated construct - nicotine supplementation is likely to be a good thing for a proportion of the population.

And here is another interesting thread I was reading last night
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...eryone_here_deserves_respect_even_nonsmokers/


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Havent read the article @Alex, but I dont like the idea of non-smokers becoming vapers
> As much as i love vaping and the community spirit, its really such a pity for a person who is lucky enough not to have smoked to then become addicted to nicotine....



You should re-consider your point of view in this regard. In the light of the information presented in this article and in many other research @Alex has presented.
A never smoker does not become addicted to nicotine. It if less harmful than coffee.

From this article:

_*Non-smokers becoming vapers*
If people who would not have smoked take up vaping (including youth), then there is very little negative effect for public health that can be seen at this time; the balance of advantage versus disadvantage is positive.

One factor here is dependence on nicotine created by vaping, but this is undemonstrated despite how easily it could be shown in clinical trials if it were possible. Dependence on nicotine created by smoking has much the same health or social impact as dependence on coffee when the nicotine is consumed without smoke, although it has been suggested that coffee may the worst of the two as regards health.

No clinical significance can be demonstrated for nicotine consumption - on average it has no measurable impact on health (outside of smoking, of course). We already know that consumption of supra-dietary nicotine at population level without smoke has no clinical significance, so that no significant harm appears likely from a new way of consuming nicotine. It is also becoming clearer that since nicotine is an active ingredient in the normal diet, and a closely-related compound is a vitamin (nicotinic acid is vitamin B3), and it has measurable beneficial effects on some medical conditions [2], and it has a measurable preventative effect for some of these conditions, then (a) nicotine in the diet is beneficial, and (b) once it is widely accepted as beneficial then it may be allocated a B vitamin number, at some point in the future as the taboo gradually becomes less powerful.

Currently nicotine is viewed in the same way as smoking, but this is a conflation; it has no relation to fact and is a fabricated construct - nicotine supplementation is likely to be a good thing for a proportion of the population.

*Nicotine dependence *
There are unsupported arguments that (a) nicotine dependence may be created in those using EVs who never smoked; and that (b) such dependence has negative consequences.

Item a: there is no evidence whatsoever for any potential for nicotine to create dependence (in humans) without exposure to tobacco smoke or tobacco consumption of some kind. There is no published clinical trial that reports administration of pure nicotine to never-smokers resulted in any measure of reinforcement, dependence or 'addiction' [5], and there are multiple clinical trials that did exactly this (for various purposes such as testing its benefit for a variety of medical conditions, which, in contrast, has been established) and no dependence potential was reported.

So let's get this absolutely straight, so there is no misunderstanding:
_

_
There is not a shred of evidence that pure nicotine can create dependence in never-smokers

There is a growing body of evidence, including multiple clinical trials, that this is impossible

Vapers routinely reduce their nicotine consumption, and they do this with ease
_
_Therefore we can derive two hypotheses from this:_

_

Smokers who successfully switch to vaping may be able to reduce their nicotine consumption, and they may become less dependent on it.

Non-smokers who start to vape are at extremely limited risk of becoming dependent on nicotine, as the brain chemistry change that creates dependence appears to require that nicotine is delivered along with either compounds that create the reinforcing potential or synergens that multiply it (or both). The synergens are known to include MAOIs, and other compounds implicated include other ingredients in tobacco smoke such as other active alkaloids like anatabine.
_
_There is a great deal of anecdotal evidence to support the first of these positions, plus a growing body of clinical evidence. There is no evidence whatsoever that nicotine can create dependence without tobacco. In addition it would also be necessary to demonstrate clinically-significant levels of dependence, which is a greater measure of impact than an insignificant number of reports or even a statistically-visible effect. This evidence is clearly difficult or impossible to provide, since it should be easy to locate given the extraordinarily high level of interest in this topic and the number of researchers paid to provide exactly this type of material. The funds on offer to produce this type of work are immense.

Simply because of this anomalous lack of any evidence at all while its existence would be extremely profitable, it is probably reasonable to state that it cannot be demonstrated: nicotine cannot create dependence outside of delivery in tobacco.

However, the creation of dependence on nicotine by the inhalation vector is an interesting concept. If by chance it is possible for a small number of individuals unexposed to tobacco, this seems likely to be a statistically-invisible number. It has been proposed that some individuals may be susceptible to dependence and the actual material or its delivery route are not critically important: such persons are likely to become dependent on something or other sooner or later (this is a basic tenet of some schools of psychology).
_

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

I hear you @Andre and thanks for pointing that out

For now though I will maintain my view even though it may be a bit "old fashioned"

By the way, if vaping nicotine is not addictive, then why do I still get cravings nearly a year into vaping? Is it because I used to smoke? Or does it have to do with other things in the vapour from vaping - other than the nic?


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Thanks @Alex for posting that

Very interesting, but for now I will remain "old fashioned" 

The way I see it is that vaping is a way for smokers to transition to something healthier
I dont think non smokers should take up vaping. Its not a crime, but I still think its not really worthwile. 
Just my view

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Andre and thanks for pointing that out
> 
> For now though I will maintain my view even though it may be a bit "old fashioned"
> 
> By the way, if vaping nicotine is not addictive, then why do I still get cravings nearly a year into vaping? Is it because I used to smoke? Or does it have to do with other things in the vapour from vaping - other than the nic?


Because you used to smoke.....other ingredients in a cigarette re-wired your brain to become addicted to nicotine - so the experts say. But already you can go much longer without vaping than without cigarettes (as you have testified in open court) and many vaping ex-smokers have reduced their nicotine strengths - these are not symptoms of addiction. Maybe your brain is trying hard to re-wire. And a never smoker will not have your pre-disposition.
I totally respect your "old fashioned" point of view, but then you should have the same standpoint to people taking up coffee drinking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex for posting that
> 
> Very interesting, but for now I will remain "old fashioned"
> 
> ...



While I agree with your view about non-smokers taking up vaping, in the real world everyday, people are taking to smoking for a variety of reasons. Be it peer pressure, experimentation or medical reasons. Those people have a viable alternative now, which has so far proved a much healthier option. Do we now shun them for taking the safer choice, or embrace them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigarette-politics.com/the-impact-of-vaping-on-individuals-and-society.html
> 
> An examination of issues resulting from a global shift away from smoking toward ecigarette use: the global impact of declining cigarette sales and non-smokers becoming vapers..


As always great find and good read. thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

I hear you @Andre 

Maybe my brain has been rewired from the smoking. 

You are right that i can now go for longer without cravings. But i am still addicted at this point, even if its less so than when I smoked. I will be interested to see how my addiction develops over time and whether my brain can be re-wired back to normal 

As for coffee, I am not going to be a judge on coffee  i dont drink enough of it to have a strong view

Not trying to prove anyone wrong here, but in my view i cannot see how a non-smoker starting to vape is a positive thing generally. Maybe for some people with specific reasons but not in general. There's the cost, the hassle and the potential exposure to longer term effects that no one really knows yet. These are cheap prices to pay for a smoker transitioning to vaping but for a non-smoker I dont see how the benefits outweigh the negative aspects. 

I may be totally wrong but this is just how I am thinking now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Alex said:


> While I agree with your view about non-smokers taking up vaping, in the real world everyday, people are taking to smoking for a variety of reasons. Be it peer pressure, experimentation or medical reasons. Those people have a viable alternative now, which has so far proved a much healthier option. Do we now shun them for taking the safer choice, or embrace them?



Good point @Alex 
Never thought about that 
My perspective on vaping has always been from the angle of converting from smoking. 

You are right, vaping now gives never smokers a _healthier_ choice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Andre
> 
> Maybe my brain has been rewired from the smoking.
> 
> ...



Very valid arguments now imo. Yes, I agree generally the public will not see taking up vaping (by a never smoker) as positive. And the long term effects are not known (but becoming much clearer). 

Maybe the middle ground is: Never encourage never smokers to take up vaping, but do not shoot down those that have made that decision by themselves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Alex for posting that
> 
> Very interesting, but for now I will remain "old fashioned"
> 
> ...



I agree, and I certainly don't want my kids to grow up to vape.

I do though understand the article, it does put an interesting perspective on the subject.



Andre said:


> Maybe the middle ground is: Never encourage never smokers to take up vaping, but do not shoot down those that have made that decision by themselves.



This is exactly my point of view on it all. When my in-laws asked me when am I going to stop vaping, my wife was the one to say, "well he's not smoking for crying out loud, and he couldn't stop smoking, so thank goodness for this vaping."

We also explain to our girls, and hope it hits home, that daddy Vapes because he couldn't stop smoking, and smoking was very, very bad. So if you didn't smoke, you don't need to vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> Very valid arguments now imo. Yes, I agree generally the public will not see taking up vaping (by a never smoker) as positive. And the long term effects are not known (but becoming much clearer).
> 
> Maybe the middle ground is: Never encourage never smokers to take up vaping, but do not shoot down those that have made that decision by themselves.



Thanks @Andre 
Great point and I agree on the middle ground solution you propose
Makes sense

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

I just can't see why a non-smoker wants to start vaping? IMO most people (maybe only me) start vaping as an assistance to overcome nic addiction, and to be honest I would love to be 100% vape free as well at some point in the future. I did not quit smoking just to replace the addiction with another more healthier addiction, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

Judging by some of the comments here, which are very interesting indeed. I forsee a very long road before vaping is accepted as a safer alternative to smoking, in the eyes of the general public who are way less informed about such matters.

It highlights for me at least, just how easy things are for the media etc to play the "think of the children" card. And ignore the positive aspects.

Anyone noticed how the media focus has shifted from 'The dangers of smoking', to 'The dangers of nicotine,' lately?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

id have to say that while i was a smoker i never wanted to quit. not ever. but since ive started vaping stinkies seem strange to me.
i am addicted to vaping
but what i mean to say is everything related to vaping that makes it fun and interesting and enjoyable to me.

new toys/mechs/gadgets/atties
the forum
coil building
juice tastes and testing
research into the new equipment.
mods
forum banter and help
the new friends made 

i dont think that vaping can be limited to taking a few toots and blowing out vapor. its everything that goes with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/10/14)

Silver said:


> ... I dont like the idea of non-smokers becoming vapers
> As much as i love vaping and the community spirit, its really such a pity for a person who is lucky enough not to have smoked to then become addicted to nicotine....



Silver, despite the follow-on comments on nicotine addiction seeming to stem primarily from smoking, I think I'd rather see someone take up vaping than smoking. 

Thinking back, it's hard for me to comprehend how the hell something as simple as a few burning leaves can slowly addict you and take over all your senses, including your 'common sense'. 
I started smoking while still in school, so I guess it's the rebel or the village idiot in me that made me persist. I'm not sure about that one, but one of those 2 bastards thought it was cool to do it at the time. 

When comparing vaping/vapers to smoking/smokers and the culture of the 2 'camps', I kinda prefer the vapers by a long shot. 

Vaping only corrupts the 'common sense' every once in a while, and that is usually timed perfectly with the release of a new juice, new atty or a new mod. But hey, that part of the addiction we can handle, right?  


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands (8/10/14)

good read as always. thanks for posting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

